
NASA Admits Alcubierre Drive Initiative: Faster Than The Speed Of Light - SPYBOT
http://topinfopost.com/2013/08/17/nasa-admits-alcubierre-drive-initiative-faster-than-the-speed-of-light
======
jared314
> NASA is currently working on the first practical field test toward the
> possibility of faster than light travel.

Yes. Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534359)

> congress recently discussed and looked at evidence for Earth like planets
> recently found by Kepler Telescopes.

Ok...

> UFOs and the technology behind it should not be subject to speculation. Odds
> are we have retrieved some of that technology

Ok. We're done here.

------
anigbrowl
I have been following FTL developments at NASA with interest, but this article
is shit. Flagged.

------
chm
Original content: [http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/05/28/nasa-
admits-t...](http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/05/28/nasa-admits-they-
are-working-to-travel-faster-than-the-speed-of-light/)

Really poor article, don't bother.

The impression I got is that this is made up crap to lure us to the site and
try to exploit some zero-day. Would HN bite?

------
Raticide
Bullshit.

